# dead brood with tongues sticking out



## Hopper (Mar 8, 2011)

I am at a loss as to what this is...there was two frames that I moved up into the second brood box that all died. I t looks as if about half of them hatched out, tho am not sure if it was like that when I put them in the second box. It looks like some started to hatch, I'm thinking they got to cold, as there were no nurse bees on the frames. Just a few on them, and most of the bees were dead, only a couple struggling to get out. Poor things...this is my first year, we started 2 packages on April 14\ 11 and all seemed to be going well, our other package is going great guns, and has 10 frames with brood, plus three on top, they started working the 3rd frame. They are Carniolans, with both queens seen, and laying eggs and lots of brood of all ages...we even got to watch a droon coming out of his cell....does anyone know what happened to those two frames...no smell, they are perfectly formed, no goo...just dead, with their tongues sticking out. I can't to figure out how to do the pictures yet, will try again.


----------



## BeeJellis (Feb 21, 2010)

How cold did it get? You may be right that by moving the frames up that there was not enough bees to keep everyone warm enough through the cold.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you have a cold spell in the last little while? Maybe not enough bees to cover the brood, then they get chilled. This happened to me earlier this season, but I am a lot more south than you.


----------



## Hopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes it was cold, for about 10 days it rained, and got down to +3C at one point. I was just taken aback with the tongues sticking out, dmpower, when it happened to you, did their tongues stick out too??


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like they died of cold. Maybe they wanted food to generate heat but were too weak from the cold to go find it.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I would pick out a few of the bees that died and check their wings. Double check there was no virus in the hive like DWV
more that likely cold but...


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Hopper,
Yes, it was a little disturbing the first time. But if you think of what bees do, it's not surprising that their tongues, or probiscus is formed at that stage in their development.


----------

